# help cloudy water after water change



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for all the help. I have yet another problem. I did a 50% water change in my 10 gallon tank yesterday and now its so cloudy i cant hardly see in it. The only chemicals i put in it was the water conditioner for tap water and about a level tbsp of salt. I changed and cleaned the filter also. What have i done wrong now. i tried to post this before so you may see it 2X sorry!!!!!


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you change everything in the filter or just the carbon?


----------



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

i cleaned theo whle filter out with just hot water,changed the carbon and the little bag thingy that goes over it. i never do just a partial filter change, i always change it all


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Well that would be the problem...cleaning out the entire filter kills off all the beneficial bacteria that keeps the tank balanced and the fish alive. If you do not have a filter that allows you to partially change the media I suggest investing in something like an aqua clear filter. There is rarely any need to actually clean out a filter that is functioning properly. Regular replacement of carbon (if used) is about all that is neccessary along with an occasional rinse of the the sponge portion of the media (in tank water to avoid killing the bacteria). It is a safe bet that any problems you are having with this tank is in some way related to the cleaning of your filter.


----------



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

ok so the water will clear out? Will it hurt my fish? and this hasnt ever happened yet, so i was concerned about it. but thank youi really appreciate everything you guys help me with


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes the water should clear out eventually. The cloudy water isn't what is going to hurt your fish, the tank being forced to completely cycle again is what is going to hurt the fish. If the ammonia and nitrite spikes don't do them in, some disease will after it gains a foothold while the fish are stressed from the poor water quality.


----------

